# Siren Music Festy! Brooklyn, 7/18



## soymilkshakes (Jun 30, 2009)

Come one, come all, to the..largest gathering of hipsters on the East Coast!

The Siren Music Festival is happening on July 18th, 12-9pm, at Coney Island. Free!


----------



## finn (Jul 6, 2009)

Ugh, the artwork on the site is a ripoff of Fly. Are you actually going to that?


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 6, 2009)

spank rock and monotonix are tight, but I can never get into huge fests like that..I guess I don't like music if it's not up close and personal.


----------

